
Microsoft to End Support of PHP on Windows - kiyanwang
https://externals.io/message/110907
======
Isinlor
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23788602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23788602)

------
AshamedCaptain
When they started this "support" I got worried for a while as I thought of a
new strategy where MS uses their wallets to make Windows a first class citizen
for a myriad of OSS software, possibly at the cost of FLOSS platforms. They
did this for several runtimes ( e.g. openjdk, incredibly enough).

Now comes this which makes me realize they were not serious after all, and
rather having a bit of Google syndrome. I am relieved...

------
Mojah
I hope everyone reads the post and not just the subject, which is misleading.

The tl;dr is: Microsoft will stop building the .exe's themselves, but PHP will
still happily run on Windows. The community will most likely step in and build
those binaries themselves.

For the common user, nothing much will likely change. They'll still be able to
download the binaries straight of php.net, someone else will just have built
them instead of Microsoft.

